# Wie Lange hält eine UVC-Lampe?



## horni (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

wieviel Betriebsstunden hält eine 5W UVC-Lampe?

Ist diese defekt wenn sie nicht mehr leuchtet  oder schon nach einer bestimmten Betriebsstundenzahl, weil nicht mehr genug UVC-Strahlung erzeugt wird?

VG
horni


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie Lange hält eine UVC-Lampe?*

Soweit ich weiß, sollte man die Lampe nach ca einem Jahr ersetzen weil dann die Leistung erheblich nachläßt.


----------



## nik (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie Lange hält eine UVC-Lampe?*

Hallo Horni,

Osram gibt für seine Leuchtmittel ~8000h an. Es mag Unterschiede bei verschiedenen Leuchtmitteln geben. Ebenfalls eine Rolle spielt, wie das Vorschaltgerät die Heizwendeln der Lampen strapaziert. In Billig UV-C Einheiten kommen mitunter gruselige Schaltungen zum Einsatz, die bei häufigem Schalten die Heizwendel der Leuchtmittel so schnell ruinieren, dass die einfach nicht mehr zünden.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Teichlandschaft (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie Lange hält eine UVC-Lampe?*

Hallo Horni,

Bei guten Geräten solltest du mit 8000-9000h rechnen und dann erneuern. Ich erneure so alle zwei Jahre inclusive. Quarzglas. Ob das zuviel oder zu wenig ist, weis ich nicht. Aber bei mir funktioniert es.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## Nori (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie Lange hält eine UVC-Lampe?*

Eine 5 Watt PL-UVC-Röhre solltest du jedes Jahr erneuern - die kostet keine 10,- €.
Hintergrund: PL-Röhren haben eine rel. schlechten Wirkungsgrad und nach einem Jahr halbiert sich die Bestrahlung noch einmal. so dass du von weniger als. 1 Watt UVC-Strahlung ausgehen kannst.

TL, T5 oder Amalgam Röhren kann man schon mal 2 Saisons verwenden - wieso allerdings das Quarzglas ersetzt werden soll, wenn keine Beschädigung vorliegt weiss ich nicht - ich bekomm das Teil immer gut sauber, hab aber auch schon mal eins gekillt (deshalb hab ich immer eines als Ersatz liegen)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Boxerfan (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie Lange hält eine UVC-Lampe?*

Ich habe die Oase 55 im Betrieb und wechsele immer im Frühjahr die Leuchtmittel


----------



## Teichlandschaft (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie Lange hält eine UVC-Lampe?*

@ Nori : Lesen und verstehen 

Ich schrieb, dass ich alle 2 Jahre das Glas mit wechsele. *Nicht das man das so machen muss*. Mann muss auch nicht zu allem was zu sagen (schreiben) haben und manche machen es trotzdem 

Ich bekomme das Quarzglas und die UVC-Röhre im Set relativ günstig und bevor du jetzt wieder loshackst: *NEIN, es ist kein Billigprodukt *ich zahle nur weniger dafür. Deshalb wechsel ich lieber, als ich mich hinsetze und putze.


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie Lange hält eine UVC-Lampe?*

Willst mich anmachen???
Das musst schon mir überlassen zu was ich mich äußere!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichlandschaft (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wie Lange hält eine UVC-Lampe?*



Nori schrieb:


> Willst mich anmachen???
> Das musst schon mir überlassen zu was ich mich äußere!
> 
> Gruß Nori



Zu 1. Nein, wie kommst du denn da drauf? Ausserdem, Ich bin in festen Händen
Zu 2. Mach ich doch. Und ich lasse sogar andere Meinungen zu und bin überzeugt, das ich nicht alles weiß.


----------



## RomanticBoy83 (5. Apr. 2014)

Ich habe eine Frage zum optischen eines solchen Leuchtmittels!
Ich bin neuer Teichbesitzer - durch Hauskauf - und bestellte mir von Osram 11w Leuchtmittel. 2x Bestellt und zweimal bekomme ich Leuchtmittel, welches ausschaut, als hätte dieses schon einige Leuchtstunden auf der Uhr.
Die Glühfäden sehen sehr koridiert aus und im Glas befindet sich sogar ein kleines Stück Glühfaden.
Neue Glühlampen kann ich erkennen. Sehen solche UV-C Leuchtmittel auch absolut neu am Glüfaden aus oder täuche ich mich?


----------

